# Alaska Airlines Top-Rated for Drinking Water



## Maglev (Sep 17, 2019)

I wonder how Amtrak would fare for its drinking water? "The study's authors recommend that to be extra safe, airline passengers should never drink any water onboard that isn’t in a sealed bottle, never drink coffee or tea onboard, refrain from washing their hands in the bathroom and bring hand-sanitizer instead."

https://komonews.com/news/local/ala...HaDMgeOu40Z8uHxMelbY80qFFDNaWpK0V4KjMW2xYH2Hs


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2019)

That's a good question...I wonder if they are under the same federal (FDA?) requirement to flush the potable water tanks 4 times per year and/or test monthly?

How they compare with the airlines would be interesting...


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2019)

I think that is why they generally use bottled water for human consumption on the flights these days.


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2019)

Although I believe the galley coffeemakers get water from the tanks...as do Amtrak’s...


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2019)

railiner said:


> Although I believe the galley coffeemakers get water from the tanks...as do Amtrak’s...


But at least that water gets boiled in the process, be that as it may, a minor saving grace perhaps.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 19, 2019)

jis said:


> But at least that water gets boiled in the process, be that as it may, a minor saving grace perhaps.


A quick and dirty check would seem to indicate that boiling at interior cabin pressure (6-8k ft equiv) should eradicate most microbes. That being said, with reduced service options it's likely that a relatively small amount of potable water is required for things like coffee, tea, etc. This could potentially be handled by conventional water delivery containers (such as inverted 5-gal) stored in a modified galley compartment. These could be replaced and cleaned in the usual manner rather than trying to keep hidden and somewhat inaccessible innards free of parasites and other poisons. Unlikely to happen but seems like a reasonable solution to me.


----------

